# The Exorcist



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking for two Exorcist CD Soundtracks in (Lossless / Flac File). TRUE LOSSLESS FLAC from the cd. Please & Thank You. 

This one was released in 1998 U.S. cd on Warner Brothers and the track list is as follows:

Track List:

1. Iraq (01:56)
2. Five Pieces for Orchestra (01:11)
3. Polymorphia (11:49)
4. String Quartet No. 1 (07:14)
5. Beginnings from "The Wind Harp" (02:41)
6. Kanon for Orchestra and Tape (09:52)
7. Fantasia for Strings (02:21)
8. Music from the Unused Trailer (01:10)
9. Suite from the Unused Score to THE EXORCIST (11:11)
10. Rock Ballad - Unused Theme from THE EXORCIST (01:52)

The next one was released on Warner Bros. 2000 in Japan and the track list as follows:

1. Iraq (01:57)
2. Georgetown/Tubular Bells (05:27)
3. Five Pieces For Orchestra, OP10 (01:16)
4. Polymorphia (11:48)
5. String Quartet (07:11)
6. String Quartet (07:11)
7. Night of the Electoric Insects (01:38)
8. Kanon for Orchestra and Tape (09:48)
9. Tubular Bells (00:27)
10. Fantasia for Strings (02:11)


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Why not just get the original Tubular Bells CD? I have that and it's got some nice stuff on it outside of "the theme".


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't know anything about the Tubular Bells cd. Do you have it. I'll try it. =)


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I really would like to have the two Exorcist cd's. Thanks! =)


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I Googled 1998 Exorcist soundtrack and it looks like you can purchase that soundtrack online (Amazon.com).

Hope this helps...


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Boo Baby!! Sure helps. =)


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found them both in FLAC! Thank you all for your help!!


----------

